# New SuperOcean?



## Casio_mechs

I was told that there’s meant to be a new SuperOcean being released this week, but I’m not sure how confident I was on that info.

Did Breitling release any press items in the last few weeks? I’m wondering if this was old info or something pending.

Apparently press release on Thursday.


----------



## matt74

I heard the same from an AD last week. They were trying to move existing model inventory.


----------



## Yogi18

Yes, that is correct. A new model super ocean is coming out this week or next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick_PJA

I’ve seen a teaser. Very narrow bezel.


----------



## dom007

I’m pretty sure this is a new model inspired by the 2005. Pretty fantastic looking watch


----------



## Nokie

Hope they tone down the dial just a bit or at least reduce the arabic numerals.......


----------



## Casio_mechs

Still nothing?!

edit: it’s Wednesday today!


----------



## Simon

One AD told me a month ago a brilliant new Super-ocean was being released soon - he had seen them and described them to me (I only recall he said ceramic bezel)

Then another AD told me a "new" Breitling is being released this coming Friday but wouldnt say what model it was

So - me thinks, or hopes, this Friday new series of Superoceans released


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Simon said:


> new Super-ocean was being released soon - he had seen them and described them to me (I only recall he said ceramic bezel)


Ok let me give you some hints.

Narrow bezel
"B" logo on the dial
36, 42, 44
Black / Blue / Orange / and.... GREEN
Steel or rubber strap
Markers on the dial instead of Arabic numbers
Thick chapter ring, therefore a relative small dial.


----------



## pa_blo05

I think it will be some kind of reissue of the 1964 Superocean slow motion. It appeared in serveral Breitling IG accounts and watchfred's. So maybe a new capsule collection inspired in that model?


----------



## Patrick_PJA




----------



## Simon

Patrick_PJA said:


> Ok let me give you some hints.
> 
> Narrow bezel
> "B" logo on the dial
> 36, 42, 44
> Black / Blue / Orange / and.... GREEN
> Steel or rubber strap
> Markers on the dial instead of Arabic numbers
> Thick chapter ring, therefore a relative small dial.


Now i'm excited - very excited - I am visiting my AD on Friday and I hope he has already received stock to view


----------



## PeteJ

Patrick_PJA said:


> Ok let me give you some hints.
> 
> "B" logo on the dial


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CFK-OB

Do we know if this is a replacement to the standard SO, or a different line entirely? The current SO is less than three years old and I thought it was a good seller for Breitling, so it seems odd to change it so soon. 

Also, anyone know if they're going to go with the Tudor/Kenissi movements for this new model, which would no doubt see a price hike?


----------



## jmerino7

Hope it has better hands than the current model. Narrower and black is not very legible. The hands on the older SuperOcean, fat and shiny stand out and are very visible. Hope they go that way.


----------



## Jeklotz

I'm kind of bummed out about this. I just bought a new SO from an AD 3 days ago. They said nothing about a new model coming out. Don't get me wrong, I'm really happy with the one I got, but they could have mentioned it. Seems kind of shady they did not.


----------



## SammyD84

So eager to see. Breitling’s recent design language has been hitting it out of the park.


----------



## gooter

Looking forward to seeing it. The current model is already great, imo.


----------



## Simon

CFK-OB said:


> Do we know if this is a replacement to the standard SO, or a different line entirely? The current SO is less than three years old and I thought it was a good seller for Breitling, so it seems odd to change it so soon.
> 
> Also, anyone know if they're going to go with the Tudor/Kenissi movements for this new model, which would no doubt see a price hike?


my AD when listing the new things about it said it had an inhouse mvmnt


----------



## DVR

Like it a lot, shame about no date but others will be happy it's gone.


----------



## Turpinr

Jeklotz said:


> I'm kind of bummed out about this. I just bought a new SO from an AD 3 days ago. They said nothing about a new model coming out. Don't get me wrong, I'm really happy with the one I got, but they could have mentioned it. Seems kind of shady they did not.


I prefer the current model.
I bought a SOH 42 last month and even though I'm having issues with it gaining time, I still like it better than the new ones.


----------



## CFK-OB

DVR said:


> Like it a lot, shame about no date but others will be happy it's gone.


These don't look like they're a replacement to the standard SO. They definitely look like more of a vintage style - a new line like the 57 SOH. Will be interesting to see if the standard SO line remains.


----------



## Simon

Interesting - not sure - too much white space that seems to serve no purpose - I would like to see the green on bracelet - visiting my AD tomorrow to see the set

Edit - oh, just noticed the large minute hand thingy - unusual - ugh - nope


----------



## labguy

DVR said:


> Like it a lot, shame about no date but others will be happy it's gone.


No date and therefore no deal for me.


----------



## ar7iste

Thank god for the no-date! That makes me happy. Any information on the movement?

Also, one of the models seems to have a crown locking system similar to the Superocean 48 on this picture:


----------



## Jeklotz

Turpinr said:


> I prefer the current model.
> I bought a SOH 42 last month and even though I'm having issues with it gaining time, I still like it better than the new ones.


Yea, I agree. I'm glad I got mine. I hope this will not replace it, just be an additional one in the lineup. No date was a bit of a strange choice IMHO.


----------



## O2AFAC67

That ridiculous minute hand and no date? Sheeeeeeez...


----------



## sjrk1

That's...umm...interesting different unusual terrible!

Have the design team been sniffing the whiteboard pens again?

If it's a riff on a previous design, like every recent release, maybe should have kept that one buried in the archive


----------



## ar7iste

The strong comments show that this is polarizing. As long as they keep the current line, I think it will make everybody happy.
I personally was waiting for a no date superocean with ceramic bezel and stronger design language, so the new design really appeals to me. To each his own.


----------



## Londonboy

Sorry guys but I still prefer this one


----------



## DVR

ar7iste said:


> Thank god for the no-date! That makes me happy. Any information on the movement?


Selita 



ar7iste said:


> Also, one of the models seems to have a crown locking system similar to the Superocean 48 on this picture


Only the 46mm


----------



## King_Neptune

DVR said:


> Like it a lot, shame about no date but others will be happy it's gone.


Very Omega like rubber strap.


----------



## NM-1

Wonder if that white chapter ring turns with the bezel?


----------



## DVR

All watches online on Breitling.com Europe 





Buy Breitling Men Watches Online | Breitling


Breitling's men's watches stand for some of the world's most coveted timepieces & professional watches. Explore the range!




www.breitling.com


----------



## DVR

This one for me please : 








Superocean Automatic 44 Stainless steel - Turquoise A17376211L2S1 | Breitling


Discover the Breitling Superocean Automatic 44 in a combination of Stainless steel, Turquoise and Black Rubber. Find out more online.




www.breitling.com


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Have you already seen the new clasp system??


----------



## GreatScott

Can I get an amen for the new clasp!


----------



## nk.technical

It looks nice. I like the lack of the date complication. Why does it go 36-42-44-46? Well, I mean I know why, but the 36mm seems marketed towards women and the 42 is too big for me. Would have preferred 36-39-43.


----------



## ar7iste

Why not release the green one in 42?
Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Trojanbybirth

Anyone else think these are the children of Doxa and Tudor getting it on?


----------



## Simon

Much to like but some things I dont
disappointing that the movement is bog standard calibre17 COSC = Breitling's SW200. I had hoped for the Tudor mvmnt
The large inner white rehault/60 timing ring made sense on the 1965 original "chronograph" but not on a 3 hander
so my problem with the watch is that the actual time-telling dial is so small in proportion to the overall case


----------



## DVR

nk.technical said:


> the 42 is too big for me.


Are you sure? The L-L is only 47.7 mm on the 42. 
The 44 only a tad over 50. Most every adult male can wear both. Even Tim would agree


----------



## tmoney2628

I have be the downer that brings up the price.

A price range of $4,650-$5,600 depending on bracelet/strap and materials.
It's nonsensical to me considering they have the same mass produced non in house caliber movement with the 38 hour power reserve.

A Tudor Black Bay is $750-1k less with a way better movement.
In addition, this price hike puts it in direct competition with the Omega Seamaster.
I just got a blue Seamaster with a steel bracelet brand new at a 20% discount from my local AD and it blows the Breitlings away.

If you're a Breitling Super(ocean)fan, this does look real nice but it's REALLY hard to justify the price they are asking for it.

I have a black Superocean from 3 years ago and love it. I just personally don't get Breitlings pricing structure considering who they are in direct competition with (Tudor/Omega) and the differences in specs/materials. (edited with pic)


----------



## Trojanbybirth

tmoney2628 said:


> I have be the downer that brings up the price.
> 
> A price range of $4,650-$5,600 depending on bracelet/strap and materials.
> It's nonsensical to me considering they have the same mass produced non in house caliber movement with the 38 hour power reserve.
> 
> A Tudor Black Bay is $750-1k less with a way better movement.
> In addition, this price hike puts it in direct competition with the Omega Seamaster.
> I just got a blue Seamaster with a steel bracelet brand new at a 20% discount from my local AD and it blows the Breitlings away.
> 
> If you're a Breitling Super(ocean)fan, this does look real nice but it's REALLY hard to justify the price they are asking for it.
> 
> I have a black Superocean from 3 years ago and love it. I just personally don't get Breitlings pricing structure considering who they are in direct competition with (Tudor/Omega) and the differences in specs/materials. (edited with pic)
> View attachment 16731917













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Jeklotz said:


> I'm kind of bummed out about this. I just bought a new SO from an AD 3 days ago. They said nothing about a new model coming out. Don't get me wrong, I'm really happy with the one I got, but they could have mentioned it. Seems kind of shady they did not.


I think you did fine to buy the other SO model. The one you get is a really solid design that IMO will age better than this new one. Your SO is definitely a more classic design than this.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

tmoney2628 said:


> I have be the downer that brings up the price.
> 
> A price range of $4,650-$5,600 depending on bracelet/strap and materials.
> It's nonsensical to me considering they have the same mass produced non in house caliber movement with the 38 hour power reserve.
> 
> A Tudor Black Bay is $750-1k less with a way better movement.
> In addition, this price hike puts it in direct competition with the Omega Seamaster.
> I just got a blue Seamaster with a steel bracelet brand new at a 20% discount from my local AD and it blows the Breitlings away.
> 
> If you're a Breitling Super(ocean)fan, this does look real nice but it's REALLY hard to justify the price they are asking for it.
> 
> I have a black Superocean from 3 years ago and love it. I just personally don't get Breitlings pricing structure considering who they are in direct competition with (Tudor/Omega) and the differences in specs/materials. (edited with pic)
> View attachment 16731917


Wow, that's pricey. As I said to the other poster, the SO you have here is a really great design -- sporty and bold, but still a classic look that will hold up design-wise for many years. This one "just works," as they say.


----------



## ar7iste

tmoney2628 said:


> I have be the downer that brings up the price.
> 
> A price range of $4,650-$5,600 depending on bracelet/strap and materials.
> It's nonsensical to me considering they have the same mass produced non in house caliber movement with the 38 hour power reserve.
> 
> A Tudor Black Bay is $750-1k less with a way better movement.
> In addition, this price hike puts it in direct competition with the Omega Seamaster.
> I just got a blue Seamaster with a steel bracelet brand new at a 20% discount from my local AD and it blows the Breitlings away.
> 
> If you're a Breitling Super(ocean)fan, this does look real nice but it's REALLY hard to justify the price they are asking for it.


I fully agree. The movement is disappointing and the price tough to justify.
But I really love the design, I might buy it on the grey market if I love it in the flesh. After all I own a Tag Aquaracer titanium that is phenomenal but way overpriced too for the same reasons.


----------



## Driver.8

tmoney2628 said:


> I have be the downer that brings up the price.
> 
> A price range of $4,650-$5,600 depending on bracelet/strap and materials.
> It's nonsensical to me considering they have the same mass produced non in house caliber movement with the 38 hour power reserve.
> 
> A Tudor Black Bay is $750-1k less with a way better movement.
> In addition, this price hike puts it in direct competition with the Omega Seamaster.
> I just got a blue Seamaster with a steel bracelet brand new at a 20% discount from my local AD and it blows the Breitlings away.
> 
> If you're a Breitling Super(ocean)fan, this does look real nice but it's REALLY hard to justify the price they are asking for it.
> 
> I have a black Superocean from 3 years ago and love it. I just personally don't get Breitlings pricing structure considering who they are in direct competition with (Tudor/Omega) and the differences in specs/materials.


Totally agree. It’s a RIDICULOUS price for basically a Sellita movement. And when you think you can pick up a new Tudor BB Pro with an in-house GMT movement for less money, you start to think that anyone who chooses this SO over that must have rocks in their head.

I honestly can’t believe Breitling STILL can’t make an in-house 3 hander. Even tiny brands like Yema can manage it. The B01 is a superb chronograph movement, and yet it was developed 13 years ago in 2009…and in all that time there’s still no sign of a simple 3 hander. I don’t get it at all.


----------



## tmoney2628

ar7iste said:


> I fully agree. The movement is disappointing and the price tough to justify.
> But I really love the design, I might buy it on the grey market if I love it in the flesh. After all I own a Tag Aquaracer titanium that is phenomenal but way overpriced too for the same reasons.


I am so-so on gray market. I have four what I like to call "big boy" watches... Tudor Black Bay, Breitling Superocean, Tudor BB P01, and Omega Seamaster. The Breitling is the only one I got from Jomashop. The others I got from my local AD (Martin Jewelers Cranford NJ, highly recommend). The good thing is I got it for $2,550 with a retail of $4,200. The bad part is it didn't come with a warranty. 18 months after owning it, the crown and stem decided to just disconnect itself and come out which led to a $500 repair from a local AD since it's not under warranty. I'm still "ahead" on the price but not having the warranty bit me in the ass right away haha.


----------



## tmoney2628

Driver.8 said:


> Totally agree. It’s a RIDICULOUS price for basically a Sellita movement. And when you think you can pick up a new Tudor BB Pro with an in-house GMT movement for less money, you start to think that anyone who chooses this SO over that must have rocks in their head.
> 
> I honestly can’t believe Breitling STILL can’t make an in-house 3 hander. Even tiny brands like Yema can manage it. The B01 is a superb chronograph movement, and yet it was developed 13 years ago in 2009…and in all that time there’s still no sign of a simple 3 hander. I don’t get it at all.


What makes it even more silly is that they have this movement exchange going on with Tudor where used Tudor's caliber in the Superocean Heritage a few years ago. 70 hour power reserve great movement. This new Superocean is just about the same price as that Heritage model with a WAY downgraded movement.


----------



## CFK-OB

Yeah, I don't get this one. At the moment the design is definitely not for me, but I do think it's one of those that could grow on you a lot. But that large increase in price... 

You do get a thinner watch, with a better clasp and a ceramic bezel, but it's a 30% price increase with the same movement and a much lower water resistance (from the current 44mm and 46mm versions at least). 

It's a challenge to feel much love for this release...


----------



## horntk

Just to a look at them on the Breitling site. Not for me, prefer the previous model.


----------



## ronsetoe

Simon said:


> Interesting - not sure - too much white space that seems to serve no purpose - I would like to see the green on bracelet - visiting my AD tomorrow to see the set
> 
> Edit - *oh, just noticed the large minute hand thingy - unusual - ugh - nope*


WTF where they thinking????????????????????? A big no for me


----------



## K42

Just noticing some difference in specs between the 42mm.

Previous: 
50.6mm lug to lug, 13.3mm thick, bracelet tapers 20mm to 18mm, 500m water resistance, watch head weight 95g.

New:
47.7mm lug to lug, 12.5mm thick, bracelet tapers 22mm to 18mm, 300m water resistance, watch head weight 81.7g.


----------



## K42

I can't complain about the new minute hand, seeing that I own 2 Black Bays with something called a snowflake.

However, Breitling could have put lume on the whole hand and not just the square.


----------



## Yogi18

Very happy I got this one a couple days ago. I wouldn’t have gone for the new model. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hmmmmm...  The "Ultimate Sea Watch"??? I suppose that makes my 2007 Chronomat Evolution with the same 300m WR rating an ultimate sea watch also if I kit it with a rubber strap. Wonder what the price would be if this new ultimate sea watch SuperOcean had a decompression valve and a 1500m or even a 3000M WR rating like some of the Schneider era "Aeromarine" series pieces.  Gotta love the marketeers swimming in the watch industry. Their special language is almost always above my pay grade...


----------



## GregoryD

AFAIK these are _in addition to_ and not replacing the current SO line.

The price is hard to rationalize, but compared to the current SO you're getting a more complex case design, ceramic bezel, upgraded clasp, and applied vs stamped indices. Whether it's worth the additional $600-1000 is in the eye of the beholder.

Personally I love these new models, but nobody ever said this hobby was rational!


----------



## CFK-OB

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmmm...  The "Ultimate Sea Watch"??? I suppose that makes my 2007 Chronomat Evolution with the same 300m WR rating an ultimate sea watch also if I kit it with a rubber strap. Wonder what the price would be if this new ultimate sea watch SuperOcean had a decompression valve and a 1500m or even a 3000M WR rating like some of the Schneider era "Aeromarine" series pieces.  Gotta love the marketeers swimming in the watch industry. Their special language is almost always above my pay grade...


I'm even slightly disappointed that the current SO models are only 1,000m (especially as I had to go to the 44m version to even get that) compared to my older SO that has 1500m. Yeah, I know I don't need that depth, but it was always a sign to me of Breitling building proper tool watches and over engineering their dive watches like Seiko. These models definitely remove that tool watch vibe with only 300m. It's pretty disappointing.


----------



## JorgeB

That minute hand is absolutely horrid. Looks like a mistake from the watchmaker who put it together. IMHO of course.


----------



## Potatolord26

I was saving up for superocean 42 then I saw this …is the outer ring a compressor style? 

I’ll guess I’ll stick to to previous model Or if avenger comes out a smaller size .overhang on these are noticeable


----------



## 1165dvd

Gotta say, the dials are really good, and the cases, while wide, look manageable. 

This high def video helps get a better idea. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsteel

I’ve seen a teaser, pretty fantastic looking watch.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Interesting. I'll reserve final judgement until I give them a chance to grow on me, which they may well do. The "dartboard" or "bullseye" effect of some of the colored dials is a little disconcerting at first. But they certainly can't be accused of copying someone else's homework. 

My question is, are we sure these are replacing the current series? Or might they be an expansion design to be sold side-by-side?


----------



## jdub

I quite like it but the pricing makes it a really hard sell in the enthusiast space.


----------



## Josh R.

The proportions are off in that the rehaut is too thick -- the bezel is too thin -- the dial is too small -- the indices look smushed -- and the minute hand is awful. The "best" model is the white dial because it blends with the rehaut. 

And then we get to the inflated price tag of $4,650-$5,600 (depending on bracelet/strap and materials) for a Sellita movement with a stumpy power reserve,

The strap is the best part of this watch.

This new and unimproved model reminds me of what happened at IWC, where IWC increased prices on its ETA/Sellita/Valjoux models while keeping movement quality the same. You can't convince me that a Mark XVIII is currently worth $4,500 on a strap and an Aquatimer on a bracelet is $6,600.


----------



## YuG

Like some changes (dimensions, clasp), don't like others (chapter ring, loss if captive bezel, more bling), disappointed that the price has gone up a bunch without a movement change.


----------



## King_Neptune

Must be for the Mod Squad.


----------



## KOB.

Josh R. said:


> The proportions are off in that the rehaut is too thick -- the bezel is too thin -- the dial is too small -- the indices look smushed -- and the minute hand is awful. The "best" model is the white dial because it blends with the rehaut.
> 
> And then we get to the inflated price tag of $4,650-$5,600 (depending on bracelet/strap and materials) for a Sellita movement with a stumpy power reserve,
> 
> This new and unimproved model reminds me of what happened at IWC, where IWC increased prices on its ETA/Sellita/Valjoux models while keeping movement quality the same. You can't convince me that a Mark XVIII is currently worth $4,500 on a strap and an Aquatimer on a bracelet is $6,600.


It was styled on an old chrono, the inner bezel/rehaut is completely redundant in a three hander. The minute hand looks like a second hand (which it actually is in the original design) and distracts the eye (the original chrono from whence it was copied is much better). All in all this looks like someone threw a pile of design ques in a bag, shook them up and grabbed whatever spilled out first into a hotchpotch of bits and pieces. Of course, YMMV.

The watch that 'inspired' the design, not a fan, but much more consistent than this new version:


----------



## KOB.

O2AFAC67 said:


> That ridiculous minute hand and no date? Sheeeeeeez...


It was the second hand from whence it was copied. As a second hand, not a fan, as a minute hand, IMHO awful.......


----------



## paysdoufs

AFAIK, it was the “SlowMo” (chrono) minute hand in the original 60s SuperOcean. Some models back then even did away with the (small) seconds completely since judged not relevant in a diving tool watch.


----------



## Heuer1983

I like it! I hope they make a 40/39mm version someday. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Jezza

Eek! On the positive side, the shorter lugs will Improve wearability, and the new bracelet clasp is a massive upgrade from the previous stamped metal version. Otherwise, it looks like a Zodiac SuperSeawolf. Also, is the case less sturdy than the previous version, or is it merely cheaper for Breitling to test them to a lower pressure level?


----------



## hpichris

I like my SO42. This is a whole bag of no for me.


----------



## Simon

Well, just shown my missus who has for 30yrs been a WIS-widow suffering my hobby
She said..... "Oh I like that" - I said, "dont you think the dial-case proportions are wrong and the rehault/chapter thingy unnecessary"? and she replied "No, I like it, its a target dial, it's Jasper John" - and said "bold but not too much colour on the dial" suggesting most dials have too much mono colour but the two outer rings (bezel & chapter) of different colours (black then white) stop the main bold colour dominating and overtaking the visual appearance

She is a graphic designer and illustrator - interesting perspective

Maybe I'll get her one


----------



## Can1860

Weird minute hand, big rehaut and small dial. It looks out of proportion to me.


----------



## hchj

They are very ugly. Only the rubber straps look cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

The SOH isn't being replaced then ??


----------



## cykrops

Sign me up!


----------



## Dark Overlord

there are things I like (dial colors, markers, bezel, size choices, clasp on bracelet, polished center links)
and things I don't (min hand, no counter balance on the second hand)
The large chapter ring I could give or take. Things can grow on you sometimes but at this price I'd have to be in love with the whole piece. That's not the case here.


----------



## MB400 Cab

I often look for one word descriptors. "Gorgeous, beautiful, whoa, NICE," etc

For this, "FUGLY" is my one word descriptor. A mash up of different types - they stole parts from the Pelagos and some others, that make it look like they had different groups working in isolation then glued it all together. Prices on the Superocean will be going up. Really.


----------



## Simon

My AD had several today, I was there as he unboxed - the 42's seemed like 40's - 44mm is the best size for my big 8.5" wrists
AD didnt yet have 46 bronze which I think looks good or the LE orange
Its a nice looking watch - I would say definitely up a notch in fit n finish over older SOs (which I own)
the dial is well executed, case nice finished/shaped/brushed n polished etc -
decent thickness - or rather thinness - nice bezel action and nice ceramic bezel.;
The bracelet is an improvement, the rubber strap nicer IMHO than the Omega Seamaster
great buckle & adjustment

In the metal they look better than on the screen photos - its a nice watch - the unusual hour hand doesnt annoy me as much as I thought it would - the colours are super n the dark blue seems sumptuous
The white seemed a bit washed out but the dark metal contrasting hands were a nice touch
My fave is the Tiffany Blue - in the metal its nice
Yeh, I can see this growing on me
somewhat Disappointing about the SW200 movement (Calibre 17) - but I can see where the price hike went


----------



## Londonboy

The video posted previously makes them more interesting to me than I first thought they would be

I also agree the white dial version (in the video at least) looks much better as the large rehaut disappears to the eye

I'll check them out at some point but the 17390 still rules for me

Great pics Simon


----------



## Turpinr

Londonboy said:


> The video posted previously makes them more interesting to me than I first thought they would be
> 
> I also agree the white dial version (in the video at least) looks much better as the large rehaut disappears to the eye
> 
> I'll check them out at some point but the 17390 still rules for me
> 
> Great pics Simon


"I also agree the white dial version (in the video at least) looks much better as the large rehaut disappears to the eye"
Thanks for this, i was wondering why it appealed more 👍


----------



## tropis

Design reminds me of this GMT, but compared to the Citizen, the Breitling is a dress diver. With a flag hand.


----------



## 1165dvd

Just watched Brent Miller’s videos on the lineup. Shorter lug to lug and thinner case make the 42 wear a little smaller than you’d expect. The new clasp is very well done. Lots of adjustability. 

While design success or failure is a personal opinion, I’m liking this more and more. Don’t really love the minute hand, but that’s about it. A chronometer spec ETA is fine by me especially when there no date setting to worry about. Cheap service down the line as well. And these will get a generous discount if you can hold off a few months. 

BM also made it clear that this is a replacement design for the Superocean. But the Heritage model appears to still be an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

Casio_mechs said:


> I was told that there’s meant to be a new SuperOcean being released this week, but I’m not sure how confident I was on that info.
> 
> Did Breitling release any press items in the last few weeks? I’m wondering if this was old info or something pending.
> 
> Apparently press release on Thursday.


Not a fan personally...inner bezel is too big and makes the dial look too small to my eye and that second hand...🤭 - oddly the white dial looks best because the dial doesn't look as small. 

But here is a nice video from @Brent L. Miller


----------



## Brent L. Miller

You beat me to it @Mickey® . Overall, I liked these the longer I had them in hand. I really liked the new clasp and micro adjustment as well as the bezel action. I understand the design language may not be for everyone on this release. There were a few things (polished center links and 22mm lug width on the 42 & 44mm models) that I didn't particularly love but overall I liked the slimmer profile and shorter L2L.


----------



## Mickey®

Brent L. Miller said:


> You beat me to it @Mickey® . Overall, I liked these the longer I had them in hand. I really liked the new clasp and micro adjustment as well as the bezel action. I understand the design language may not be for everyone on this release. There were a few things (polished center links and 22mm lug width on the 42 & 44mm models) that I didn't particularly love but overall I liked the slimmer profile and shorter L2L.


I am sure there is a lot of good on it but the dial and hands have to work (for me). Something is just off here.

I might be the only one but...


----------



## stevepow

I like it - bold look. Breitling is a "blingy" watch company. They want the watch to be noticed on your wrist and this new design is all of that. 

I have this guy, SO M2000, which couldn't be more different; quartz chrono with the big minute counter hiding behind the red seconds counter and the sealed magnetic pushers.


----------



## vvasudev

While it is bold and I can see what they're trying to do, the proportions just seem off to me. I think they could have done with a thinner chapter ring and smaller square on the minute hand and still maintained the emphasis.

Edit: The color matched chapter ring and dial with the blue bezel seems to present a better face for the watch, Maybe if they had done that will all dial colors, it would have looked a little more proportional. Then again, it might start to grow on people after a while, who knows! 

The heritage models still look the best IMHO.



















Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBorder

I don’t like it. I was hoping the new SO would be like the old one which I really like but with more “bling”, to compete with the seamaster.

This design I definitely not like.


----------



## WatchBorder

Also, what is the purpose of the inner ring ? Does it move compressor style or it’s just to mark the minutes ? If the latter is stupid because it’s the same information as the inner dial, if you know how to read a watch.


----------



## Driver.8

WatchBorder said:


> Also, what is the purpose of the inner ring ? Does it move compressor style or it’s just to mark the minutes ? If the latter is stupid because it’s the same information as the inner dial, if you know how to read a watch.


The markings on the rehaut/inner ring serve no specific purpose on this model, other than to LOOK a bit like the original 2005. On the 2005 they DID serve a purpose as the "slow motion" chrono hand counted off the minutes using it. On the new time-only model it's just style over substance, form over function, etc.


----------



## FL410

I love the new case and bracelet.

There are three things that I can’t abide by though, unfortunately. (And I love Breitling)

1. The rehaut, or chapter ring, or whatever it is, doesn’t appear to be able to rotate? If not, then WTF is it there for?? Its WAY to big to just be there stationary, and not be able to measure anything. Apparently the one on the vintage chrono was used to measure time with the minutes hand, so it made sense. Just to put it there for looks only on this one smacks of cheap fashion watch. Who signed off on this? Breitling has been SO good lately with their updated releases, and then to do something goofy like this???

2. No date. I like a date on my watches, personal preference only.

3. The movement. I have no issue with the higher price. Breitling watches are up there with ANY of the big brands in quality, design, prestige, and heritage. BUT.....that movement has to go at this price point. Absolutely unacceptable at this level these days. And I don’t even care if it’s “in house“ or not. I have always been one to point out that (to my knowledge) Breitling finishes and assembles their ETAs, or Sellitas, and the ones I have had have ran well and are as good as any “in house” caliber. However, that 38 hour power reserve is woefully inadequate when put up against Omegas movements, or Tudors movements, or even the Longines L888. (a HUGELY underrated movement, and my favorite from Swatch aside from the Omega Coaxials). Its baffling to me that Breitling continues to stick with this outdated movement in a watch of this caliber.

All this being said, it’s a beautiful watch, and I would still probably go after one if I could get past the big honking dummy chapter ring, but I don’t know if I can. We’ll see I guess.🙂

Just my opinions here as a fan of the brand, and of someone who has spent way too much time and money on watches over the years.....


----------



## Driver.8

KOB. said:


> View attachment 16732720


I so wish Breitling had pushed the boat out and actually remade the 2005, complete with a modified B01 to bring back the old "slow motion" chrono function. Now THAT would've been something totally unique in the market.

The new one, with the non-functional rehaut/inner ring markings, the lower WR rating, and base B17/Sellita movement, is starting to strike me as more of a fashion piece than a serious diver.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Hmm. My first impressions of the new SO...

- The watch looks cool overall - I like the heritage vibe. But they already have the SOH. I'm unsure they should have replaced the more modern-looking SO with this one.

- I like the ceramic bezel and bracelet clasp. The clasp appears to be adjustable on the fly, and it's a push-button instead of a basic folding clasp.

- I'm unsure about the minute hand - looks too garish to me, but I see why they did it. But it reminds me of a "Bizarro" Tudor hand...LOL.

I think I would have preferred it they add this as a heritage/limited edition and kept the previous version. Alternatively, they could have modified the previous version by adding a ceramic bezel and the improved clasp. I'd like to see the SO retain it's original DNA, much like Omega did with the SMP which basically looks the same since 1993.

Anyway, just my 50 cents worth. Let's see where this model goes...


----------



## DC Lavman

And I wish they just made a new Superocean Automatic without a date but with a large "3" to match the 6 / 9 / 12. But instead we get something no one asked for...


----------



## Johnjm

The chapter ring notwithstanding, I’m not a fan of the 22mm and polished portions of the bracelet. It’s a little out of balance for me. I can’t believe it’s been completely replaced by this one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBorder

Driver.8 said:


> The markings on the rehaut/inner ring serve no specific purpose on this model, other than to LOOK a bit like the original 2005. On the 2005 they DID serve a purpose as the "slow motion" chrono hand counted off the minutes using it. On the new time-only model it's just style over substance, form over function, etc.


i dont like it.
IF they do an all blue option I might consider


----------



## WatchBorder

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hmm. My first impressions of the new SO...
> 
> I think I would have preferred it they add this as a heritage/limited edition and kept the previous version. Alternatively, they could have modified the previous version by adding a ceramic bezel and the improved clasp. I'd like to see the SO retain it's original DNA, much like Omega did with the SMP which basically looks the same since 1993.


Could not agree more. This SO should be more modern forward.


----------



## Camdamonium

It's not me, but doesn't hurt as an additional model in the lineup to make a certain crowd happy. 

However, if it's replacing the current gen, I find that a mistake.


----------



## bezelturning

I can across the new release last night and at first thought this does look good. After taking more time to think about it the thick inner bezel (waste of space) is really shrinking the whole dial. A 2 tone like the Polaris would have been better instead. The long indices also take room away from the verbiage vertically in an already scaled down dial. Removing the "B" would help to see the 1884 much better. The minute flag just adds to the already block indices in a negative way.
As mentioned before the strap and clasp appear to be the best upgrade.
No surprise this new version is getting shredded by most people.

Old version is still gold.


----------



## Jamman

1) the inner bezel seems large and has no purpose 2) the small dial and block hands make it look difficult to actually read the time. 3) MSRP seems high. 
But I still like it, the orange dial LE looks like a fun summer watch


----------



## UofRSpider

Tudor Pelagos and Breitling Superocean had a baby!

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

NA


----------



## dom007

Just popped down to my local Breitling boutique to see the full suite of new Superoceans…jeez, what a mess these watches are. My immediate reaction was that they looked big, shiny and just _cheap_. 

The original 2005 is a superb looking watch, but it looked the way it did because it was a uniquely engineered diving chronograph. Transplanting these unusual design elements onto a three hand watch - making them functionally redundant - makes zero sense to me. They could have at least extended the minute hand with a lollipop to run around the (pointless) giant minute track or something…

I think the concept of Breitling revisiting some of their amazing classic watches in the archive to influence new models is great (see the Super AVI), but these new Superoceans are a huge swing and miss for me.


----------



## bezelturning

I love how the guys on YouTube are blowing smoke about the elephant in the room since they got the watch shipped to them for review. Of course they won't bash the watch in any way....except for the video "Blew It" who wasn't shipped a new SO, lol.






Hour by hour the new SO is shrinking on me, not growing. This just gives people more reasons to go out and buy that Seamaster they wanted when they couldn't decide between the two. It's no longer even close or you just get the last best version while they're still available new, on rubber IMO.


----------



## Yogi18

The enormous chapter ring, and the thin bezel do not work together very well. The dial just looks small, and cramped with the enormous square hand. On the older version, the dial, chapter ring and bezel had a continuous appearance. This new version just does not look right. It lacks balance, and I’m not sure why no date. At this price point, the Watch should have this complication. I really hope this doesn’t replace the previous model, but only an addition to the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paysdoufs

Since this has come up repeatedly…

Not sure about the US, but on the Breitling websites for some of the major EU markets the older generation of SOs has disappeared.


----------



## DVR

@paysdoufs and here we meet again


----------



## paysdoufs

Indeed / En effet / Tatsächlich


----------



## Johnjm

dom007 said:


> Just popped down to my local Breitling boutique to see the full suite of new Superoceans…jeez, what a mess these watches are. My immediate reaction was that they looked big, shiny and just _cheap_.
> 
> The original 2005 is a superb looking watch, but it looked the way it did because it was a uniquely engineered diving chronograph. Transplanting these unusual design elements onto a three hand watch - making them functionally redundant - makes zero sense to me. They could have at least extended the minute hand with a lollipop to run around the (pointless) giant minute track or something…
> 
> I think the concept of Breitling revisiting some of their amazing classic watches in the archive to influence new models is great (see the Super AVI), but these new Superoceans are a huge swing and miss for me.


They are trying to move to luxury as opposed to tool Watch it seems. I hope next year there are better variants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

DVR said:


> @paysdoufs and here we meet again


you got one already?


----------



## DVR

Yes


----------



## JLittle

DVR said:


> Yes


Gorgeous! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## Chiane

It clomps through design subtleties with the thoughtfulness of an Invicta.


----------



## DVR

JLittle said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait for mine.


You'll love it. It so much more stunning in reality.


----------



## JLittle

DVR said:


> You'll love it. It so much more stunning in reality.


I got this one coming


----------



## ar7iste

Congrats!
I can’t stop thinking about getting one since Thursday! Did you get to see/try the 42mm?
Also, is there a “ghost” date position on the crown?
I want to get either one of those:


----------



## DVR

No ghost date.
Tried on the 42 and is just as nice. Just a little smaller, for my wrist the 44 worked best as the L-L is compact.
Also I wanted the baby blue once seen in the flesh.


----------



## R.Palace

I’m getting a Steinhart vibe from these new releases but I’ll be open to checking them out in person. Same as with the new Navis; haven’t checked them out yet either.


----------



## bezelturning

I think the hardcore Breitling fan boyz will convince themselves this is the best SO to date, and it really could be for them. 
Just be honest with yourself and it's all good, because when you compare value vs the competition it just isn't there. 

You have to really really like it.


----------



## r00t61

The aesthetic design is purely subjective, of course. Maybe you love the oversized chapter ring; the bright color options; the reduced size/blingy-ness, etc. That's totally fine.

What can't be argued are the technical specs, which are totally objective. A 38-hr PR with a plain-jane movement. The lack of the unique complication that was a core part of the original design that this is supposed to be an "homage" of. And the pricing - there are too many alternatives for this thing to be a contender at MSRP.


----------



## ar7iste

r00t61 said:


> The aesthetic design is purely subjective, of course. Maybe you love the oversized chapter ring; the bright color options; the reduced size/blingy-ness, etc. That's totally fine.
> 
> What can't be argued are the technical specs, which are totally objective. A 38-hr PR with a plain-jane movement. The lack of the unique complication that was a core part of the original design that this is supposed to be an "homage" of. And the pricing - there are too many alternatives for this thing to be a contender at MSRP.


I don't disagree with all the pricing comments, it is true that we should have a better movement at this price and better PR. But honestly, which other COSC certified *no date *divers are available at this level of finish and this thinness? The BB58 doesn't have a ceramic bezel and the styling is very unique (not to everyone's liking, it's almost an hommage watch), the only contenders I see are the Omega Seamaster Nekton (higher price and no ceramic bezel) and the Submariner (higher price). Whatever we say about movements, the fit and finish of the case and dials of Breitlings are really up there.
I am in a conundrum where I want to add a ceramic bezel no date diver, I want a very thin watch, max 42mm, and it's difficult to find anything. Right now I am almost on the edge of getting a submariner, but this Breitling appeals to me more aesthetically, so I might have to get it even though the specs are not perfect. Really curious to hear the other contenders.


----------



## paysdoufs

@ar7iste : Then again, COSC, no date and ceramic bezel is a weirdly specific combination…


----------



## cykrops

ar7iste said:


> I don't disagree with all the pricing comments, it is true that we should have a better movement at this price and better PR. But honestly, which other COSC certified *no date *divers are available at this level of finish and this thinness? The BB58 doesn't have a ceramic bezel and the styling is very unique (not to everyone's liking, it's almost an hommage watch), the only contenders I see are the Omega Seamaster Nekton (higher price and no ceramic bezel) and the Submariner (higher price). Whatever we say about movements, the fit and finish of the case and dials of Breitlings are really up there.
> I am in a conundrum where I want to add a ceramic bezel no date diver, I want a very thin watch, max 42mm, and it's difficult to find anything. Right now I am almost on the edge of getting a submariner, but this Breitling appeals to me more aesthetically, so I might have to get it even though the specs are not perfect. Really curious to hear the other contenders.


Does the SOH 57 have a ceramic bezel? If so, thats your winner at 9.9 thick. 42mm bezel but 38mm case makes it wear closer to 40mm


----------



## ar7iste

I just meant that it is easy to criticize Breitling, but when other companies make similar choices there always seems to be an explanation from the community. In my opinion no watch above $1000 makes practical economic sense, it is about emotion and intend of use. When Glashutte original releases a $10k 39.5mm SeaQ with a 42hour basic movement, everybody says it’s a fantastic watch because the movement is in house. It has no silicon parts, no full balance bridge, a basic decoration for the price, I don’t really think it’s worth twice those Breitlings.

Anyway, we should buy what we like and the ethos of the brand that works for us, but rationalizing this isn’t really the goal in my opinion.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

JLittle said:


> I got this one coming
> View attachment 16736969


This Kelly Slater one is super cool!


----------



## Pete26

sjrk1 said:


> That's...umm...interesting different unusual terrible!
> 
> Have the design team been sniffing the whiteboard pens again?
> 
> If it's a riff on a previous design, like every recent release, maybe should have kept that one buried in the archive


I prefer permanent markers smell.


----------



## COZ

ar7iste said:


> I don't disagree with all the pricing comments, it is true that we should have a better movement at this price and better PR. But honestly, which other COSC certified *no date *divers are available at this level of finish and this thinness? The BB58 doesn't have a ceramic bezel and the styling is very unique (not to everyone's liking, it's almost an hommage watch), the only contenders I see are the Omega Seamaster Nekton (higher price and no ceramic bezel) and the Submariner (higher price). Whatever we say about movements, the fit and finish of the case and dials of Breitlings are really up there.
> *I am in a conundrum where I want to add a ceramic bezel no date diver, I want a very thin watch, max 42mm*, and it's difficult to find anything. Right now I am almost on the edge of getting a submariner, but this Breitling appeals to me more aesthetically, so I might have to get it even though the specs are not perfect. Really curious to hear the other contenders.


I've been looking at Breitling's cousin, Norqain lately... no date, ceramic bezel inlay, "in-house" movement,etc.









NEVEREST 40MM - NORQAIN


This 40mm automatic-winding Adventure NEVEREST timepiece features a refreshed take on the recognisable NORQAIN dial design, with a pattern in forest green and black. There is a date window at 3 o’clock and X1 Superluminova covers the indexes and hands so you can read the time no matter where...




www.norqain.com


----------



## r00t61

ar7iste said:


> I don't disagree with all the pricing comments, it is true that we should have a better movement at this price and better PR. But honestly, which other COSC certified *no date *divers are available at this level of finish and this thinness? The BB58 doesn't have a ceramic bezel and the styling is very unique (not to everyone's liking, it's almost an hommage watch), the only contenders I see are the Omega Seamaster Nekton (higher price and no ceramic bezel) and the Submariner (higher price). Whatever we say about movements, the fit and finish of the case and dials of Breitlings are really up there.
> I am in a conundrum where I want to add a ceramic bezel no date diver, I want a very thin watch, max 42mm, and it's difficult to find anything. Right now I am almost on the edge of getting a submariner, but this Breitling appeals to me more aesthetically, so I might have to get it even though the specs are not perfect. Really curious to hear the other contenders.


I suppose the closest competitor is the Tudor Pelagos FXD: 










Something like a Mido Ocean Star is thousands cheaper, while still including a ceramic bezel and 80hr PR; but unfortunately it does have a date:


----------



## KOB.

r00t61 said:


> I suppose the closest competitor is the Tudor Pelagos FXD:
> View attachment 16738757


I'd be worried about the fixed spring bars (well whatever they are called) with the FXD. You have just limited the type and number of straps you can have and there's no getting past it.

The MIDO looks nice (a lot nicer than the new Breitling SOs).


----------



## Yogi18

r00t61 said:


> I suppose the closest competitor is the Tudor Pelagos FXD:
> View attachment 16738757
> 
> 
> 
> Something like a Mido Ocean Star is thousands cheaper, while still including a ceramic bezel and 80hr PR; but unfortunately it does have a date:
> 
> View attachment 16738766


The MIDO is a great watch. I bought one recently, and when I learnt Breitling was coming out with a new SO, I sold the MIDO immediately to free funds for the SO I got this week. I didn’t want to take a chance with the possibility of the old style being gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jenyang

So glad I got the outgoing model earlier this year. The new model, with its wide chapter ring and little dial, looks a bit cartoonish. I prefer everything about the older model except the clasp on the new one is an improvement. It looks like the outgoing model is the last Breitling diver tool watch that doesn't pretend to be a dress watch. No thank you.


----------



## gregmech26

The Brietling website says the blue 46mm preorder has up to a 4 month waiting period?


----------



## gregmech26

Simon said:


> AD didnt yet have 46 bronze which I think looks good


I believe the 46mm is only available in two colors: blue or black


----------



## gregmech26




----------



## gto05z

that is one ugly watch, the minute hand looks to big for the dial and the inner bezel ring is just plain horrible, cant see these being a big seller, older model much nicer


----------



## rinfuso1

1165dvd said:


> Gotta say, the dials are really good, and the cases, while wide, look manageable.
> 
> This high def video helps get a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must say that I did not initially favour these new style of Breitling Superoceans. But, after watching this video, I am warming up to them. The photos do not do them justice. I will now check them out at my AD. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Michael_P

Yeah, I really liked the outgoing SO and even considered it. But this one is just off and not aesthetically pleasing to me in any way...


----------



## koolpep

According to friends who saw them in person, it’s better in the metal apparently. They are giving 15% discount in the boutique… not sure if that is a good sign.

Rumors:
I also heard from a person (insider) that Breitling wanted to use a different movement but it wasn’t ready in time for this case, so they used the Sellita. He believes they would swap it eventually once it is available. Sort of like Tudor did either their eta Blackbay that got the in-house….


----------



## Yogi18

koolpep said:


> According to friends who saw them in person, it’s better in the metal apparently. They are giving 15% discount in the boutique… not sure if that is a good sign.
> 
> Rumors:
> I also heard from a person (insider) that Breitling wanted to use a different movement but it wasn’t ready in time for this case, so they used the Sellita. He believes they would swap it eventually once it is available. Sort of like Tudor did either their eta Blackbay that got the in-house….


Isn’t b17 eta 2824-2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFK-OB

koolpep said:


> According to friends who saw them in person, it’s better in the metal apparently. They are giving 15% discount in the boutique… not sure if that is a good sign.
> 
> Rumors:
> I also heard from a person (insider) that Breitling wanted to use a different movement but it wasn’t ready in time for this case, so they used the Sellita. He believes they would swap it eventually once it is available. Sort of like Tudor did either their eta Blackbay that got the in-house….


It will be really interesting to see if these rumours are true. It seems an obvious step for Breitling to have their own in house standard movement - they're definitely behind a number of brands by continuing to use off the shelf movements, at least as far as the market is concerned.

If true, I wonder how long before they have it ready, which watches it would go into and how much of a price hike it will bring.


----------



## JLittle

Interesting video explaining a nice little feature of the new bezel.

Of course, most have already written off this watch...made up their mind...so won't even bother watching the video.


----------



## JackDash

Hard Pass


----------



## MONTANTK

I think these look fantastic. Kind of disappointed in the movement but overall it looks really good. It’s about time Breitling moves on from the early 2000s


----------



## JimmyBoots

koolpep said:


> Rumors:
> I also heard from a person (insider) that Breitling wanted to use a different movement but it wasn’t ready in time for this case, so they used the Sellita. He believes they would swap it eventually once it is available. Sort of like Tudor did either their eta Blackbay that got the in-house….



If this is true I may consider picking one of these up before the change. 

I don’t understand the desirability of in-house movements sometimes. 

Breitling is known for having high service and maintenance quotes (and lengthy turnaround times) for simple 3 hand watches and a in-house would leave us with fewer third party watchmaker options. 

The Cal B17 (2824-2) is plenty accurate, reliable, robust and easily serviced. An in-house may have a better power reserve but with an unproven movement that may have issues down the line, especially with the standard 2 year warranty they offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

I never thought that I would be happy with a no date watch and a banal caliber. And yet I very much am.


----------



## O2AFAC67

DVR said:


> ...a banal caliber.


"banal"... Hahahahahahahahahaha!!! 
🤣


----------



## CFK-OB

JimmyBoots said:


> An in-house may have a better power reserve but with an unproven movement that may have issues down the line, especially with the standard 2 year warranty they offer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Breitling offer a 5 year warranty on manufacturer movements.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Ah yes. I stand corrected. I just noticed that, still fairly in line with its competitors. 

I might stop by the boutique tmrw to check these out, I’m finding the black/white 42 very attractive. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

CFK-OB said:


> It will be really interesting to see if these rumours are true. It seems an obvious step for Breitling to have their own in house standard movement - they're definitely behind a number of brands by continuing to use off the shelf movements, at least as far as the market is concerned.
> 
> If true, I wonder how long before they have it ready, which watches it would go into and how much of a price hike it will bring.


They already use an"in house" movement in the SOH, the Tudor 5612. I doubt they're going to develop a totally new movement after their arrangement with Tudor. If they want the no date version then they can use the Tudor 5602.

My guess is they're looking to see how well it sells with a Sellita movement before they stick a more expensive movement in it. Kern doesn't seem to think the average Joe cares one way or another.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Driver.8

jenyang said:


> They already use an"in house" movement in the SOH, the Tudor 5612. I doubt they're going to develop a totally new movement after their arrangement with Tudor. If they want the no date version then they can use the Tudor 5602.


Yes, but that's a Tudor in-house, not a Breitling in-house. 

As an aside, I heard from a very trustworthy source that Tudor are struggling to meet Breitling's demands for the MT5612 (_ahem,_ I mean the B20), which is why the (Sellita) B17 is back in favour.



jenyang said:


> Kern doesn't seem to think the average Joe cares one way or another.


And that's a BIG problem for a serious (i.e. non-fashion) watch company CEO to come out with IMO.


----------



## O2AFAC67

jenyang said:


> Kern doesn't seem to think the average Joe cares one way or another.


Or the average squad member...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Driver.8 said:


> ...And that's a BIG problem for a serious (i.e. non-fashion) watch company CEO to come out with IMO.


A-Firm, Mario.  Begging the question, is Breitling a serious non-fashion watch company?  That question could be posed to any member of the film squad I suppose...


----------



## SCD

It’s not a purposeful design, and so my first reaction was “what were they thinking”. After seeing it a little more I say it doesn’t matter because

1 - It’s highly legible at a glance.
2 - The black and white one is freakin’ beautiful.

It’s a little goofy and a lot gorgeous. It’s a departure for Breitling, so that will stir controversy. For me it’s a hit. If they can get the price down near $1k I could be tempted. Haha


----------



## JimmyBoots

Maybe not $1k but if these are not popular and I have no reason to believe they will, I can see the $2,500-$2,700 (bracelet version) range happening at motivated grays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bezelturning

Now we're talking.... see what I mean?


----------



## koolpep

JimmyBoots said:


> Maybe not $1k but if these are not popular and I have no reason to believe they will, I can see the $2,500-$2,700 (bracelet version) range happening at motivated grays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our Breitling boutique sells the new SuperOcean now with X% discount. So a grey market price with Y% off seems only a few weeks away.









Discounts, grey market pricing and Authorized Dealers...


Gentlemen, may I ask that we please discuss AD discounting, "factory outlet" discounting or "grey market" discounting via PM or Email from this point forward? Same request regarding grey market, factory outlet and even AD pricing and/or references. There are so many factors that are involved...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ar7iste

Yes, that’s exactly what I am waiting for to pull the trigger. Hopefully before the end of summer.


----------



## DVR

Back @ home from a fantastic holiday in Germany. Now I can swap watches but still this one on the wrist. A 'big motor' is not always needed to enjoy a watch. This one is proof of that. What a top watch.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

My wife had this model on her wrist today. She saw it from across the store and fell in love with it. The AD was not sure of the smallest size wrist the strap will fit so I have an email to Breitling inquiring as to how small the strap will be when trimmed down. 
My wife has small wrists and the AD sales person took several measurement but we could not come up with a exact size ( her wrist vs the rubber strap) it was just to close to call. This is an AD I have done business and I told him I would email Breitling to see if they have the answer I am looking for. ( already did it)
I have a feeling there will be a new watch in the future for my wife.


----------



## DVR

Who cares about a (chronometer) caliber if a watch looks as good as this one and is finished to a top level. I can't find any cut corners, even the bezel play is similar to Blancpain . Seriously, I never thought I would have a Sellita watch in my collection but with this watch I just don't care, it's just too good overall. 👍


----------



## Yogi18

DVR said:


> Who cares about a (chronometer) caliber if a watch looks as good as this one and is finished to a top level. I can't find any cut corners, even the bezel play is similar to Blancpain . Seriously, I never thought I would have a Sellita watch in my collection but with this watch I just don't care, it's just too good overall.


It says chronometer on the dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DVR

Yogi18 said:


> It says chronometer on the dial.


Yes, correct but why do you felt the need to post this obvious fact


----------



## ar7iste

DVR said:


> Who cares about a (chronometer) caliber if a watch looks as good as this one and is finished to a top level. I can't find any cut corners, even the bezel play is similar to Blancpain . Seriously, I never thought I would have a Sellita watch in my collection but with this watch I just don't care, it's just too good overall. 👍


The whole “manufacture” movement trend is a marketing gimmick. Movement makers, case makers, dial makers, they have always been separate jobs, separate specializations since the beginning of watchmaking.
If it fits the purpose of the watch, that’s all I care about. Not paying $2000 extra for pure ego. Now more power reserve would have been nice, or full bridge for the balance wheel, but I’ll still take it.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yogi18 said:


> It says chronometer on the dial.


In the year 2000 the Schneider led company took the unprecedented step of submitting ALL of the product line to the COSC for chronomteter certification becoming the only major watch manufacturing firm to do so. Included of course were all the quartz pieces as well, the COSC standards being incredibly stringent (Breitling quartz/superquartz COSC certification and... ).








For more information on the mechanical movements such as those in the SuperOcean models... How much does Breitling modify their ETA movements in... 
I also highly recommend perusing other threads in our "Articles" section above this main Breitling forum. Lots of interesting and informative data available there... Articles
Best,
Ron


----------



## Benjaz4

horntk said:


> Just to a look at them on the Breitling site. Not for me, prefer the previous model.
> View attachment 16732074


agree 100%. the hands on the new model are just plain ugly


----------



## Potatolord26

if they kept chrono button and added status window like 2005 it will be awesome with that price


----------



## Jake E

I spent around 40 minutes with a handful of variants last week, mostly focusing on the black dial/steel bracelet model in both 42 and 44mm. In person I felt the watch looked better than it had come across in renderings and photos; I don’t really know what ‘high end’ is supposed to look like, but I didn’t immediately think ‘this looks cheap’.

The first thing I did noticed was how light the bracelet felt. I don’t necessarily think this is a bad thing, but it was something that stuck with me. The new clasp worked well, and the incremental tool-less adjustment is, obviously, a welcome addition. Aesthetically, polished center links are simply not something I have ever warmed up too. I tried with the Aqua Terra last year and will probably try again with a Batman GMT sometime this year, but… well, the SuperOcean didn’t change my mind about “PCLs.”

Comfort is purely subjective, but both the 42 and 44 fit my 7.25” wrist well. The increased size of the crown results in it sitting lower/closer to the wrist. I noticed this visually, but it didn’t seem to create a hot spot, although realistically the watches were unsized and on my wrist for probably 15 minutes in total, so I don’t know how it would wear long term. The crown itself is nicely sized although I noticed a rather odd-looking finish between the teeth; It almost appeared to be ‘frosted’. Another thing I noted was of the probably 5 examples I looked at all had the B crown signature some degree of upside down when the crowns were screwed in. It is not uncommon for crown logos to not line up, I just thought it was interesting that all were basically upside down.

The overall case finishing was fine. Much like the Chronomat and the new Navitimer Breitling is opting for a completely bushed finish, with a top and bottom polished bevel. I don’t recall if the crown guard was polished or not, but I do know that unlike the Chronomat the bevel does not continue onto the edges of the bracelet. The case thickness felt just about perfect.

The bezel looked fine, and the action was smooth. Yes, there was some noticeable play, but it wasn’t enough to bother me. The dial is a nice ‘ink black’, with text appearing sharp. Similarly, the indices and logo all appeared well finished. Unless I held the watch side by side to something else, I didn’t really notice the dial size being reduced, although I will say in that regard, I preferred the 44mm. The chapter ring is… well it is what it is. I see it as purely an aesthetic design choice so I can’t really objectively comment on anything other than the alignment and finish, both which were without flaw. The hands, possibly the most polarizing aspect of the watch are… no less polarizing in person. I think the biggest issue I had is in ‘boutique’ lighting the hands basically disappeared into the ink black dial. That’s not to say the watch wasn’t readable, there is enough Super Luminova in the hour hand and minute ‘flag’ to tell the time… but it’s something I personally would have to adjust too.

In summary, I think Breitling nailed what they were going for. The watch wears well, seemed reasonably well finished and offers enough options that I’m sure everyone (who wants one) could find one that is perfect for them. Ultimately the watch simply isn’t for me. I think it’s a fun piece but I kind of wish they had released it alongside the previous model and the heritage. I know the day my boutique had the ‘launch event’ they, at least as of about 7PM hadn’t sold any, but my sales advisor showed me a turquoise dial he had sold over the launch weekend that the customer agreed to leave at the store for a couple days to show to people interested. Ultimately, I think it’s simply not a watch that’s going to appeal as strongly to the watch community, but I don’t necessarily think we were the target audience. I just hope as Breitling continues to grow their ‘mainstream’ offerings they don’t forget about the folks that have been fans of the brand for decades.


----------



## rsittner

Jake E said:


> I spent around 40 minutes with a handful of variants last week, mostly focusing on the black dial/steel bracelet model in both 42 and 44mm. In person I felt the watch looked better than it had come across in renderings and photos; I don’t really know what ‘high end’ is supposed to look like, but I didn’t immediately think ‘this looks cheap’.
> 
> The first thing I did noticed was how light the bracelet felt. I don’t necessarily think this is a bad thing, but it was something that stuck with me. The new clasp worked well, and the incremental tool-less adjustment is, obviously, a welcome addition. Aesthetically, polished center links are simply not something I have ever warmed up too. I tried with the Aqua Terra last year and will probably try again with a Batman GMT sometime this year, but… well, the SuperOcean didn’t change my mind about “PCLs.”
> 
> Comfort is purely subjective, but both the 42 and 44 fit my 7.25” wrist well. The increased size of the crown results in it sitting lower/closer to the wrist. I noticed this visually, but it didn’t seem to create a hot spot, although realistically the watches were unsized and on my wrist for probably 15 minutes in total, so I don’t know how it would wear long term. The crown itself is nicely sized although I noticed a rather odd-looking finish between the teeth; It almost appeared to be ‘frosted’. Another thing I noted was of the probably 5 examples I looked at all had the B crown signature some degree of upside down when the crowns were screwed in. It is not uncommon for crown logos to not line up, I just thought it was interesting that all were basically upside down.
> 
> The overall case finishing was fine. Much like the Chronomat and the new Navitimer Breitling is opting for a completely bushed finish, with a top and bottom polished bevel. I don’t recall if the crown guard was polished or not, but I do know that unlike the Chronomat the bevel does not continue onto the edges of the bracelet. The case thickness felt just about perfect.
> 
> The bezel looked fine, and the action was smooth. Yes, there was some noticeable play, but it wasn’t enough to bother me. The dial is a nice ‘ink black’, with text appearing sharp. Similarly, the indices and logo all appeared well finished. Unless I held the watch side by side to something else, I didn’t really notice the dial size being reduced, although I will say in that regard, I preferred the 44mm. The chapter ring is… well it is what it is. I see it as purely an aesthetic design choice so I can’t really objectively comment on anything other than the alignment and finish, both which were without flaw. The hands, possibly the most polarizing aspect of the watch are… no less polarizing in person. I think the biggest issue I had is in ‘boutique’ lighting the hands basically disappeared into the ink black dial. That’s not to say the watch wasn’t readable, there is enough Super Luminova in the hour hand and minute ‘flag’ to tell the time… but it’s something I personally would have to adjust too.
> 
> In summary, I think Breitling nailed what they were going for. The watch wears well, seemed reasonably well finished and offers enough options that I’m sure everyone (who wants one) could find one that is perfect for them. Ultimately the watch simply isn’t for me. I think it’s a fun piece but I kind of wish they had released it alongside the previous model and the heritage. I know the day my boutique had the ‘launch event’ they, at least as of about 7PM hadn’t sold any, but my sales advisor showed me a turquoise dial he had sold over the launch weekend that the customer agreed to leave at the store for a couple days to show to people interested. Ultimately, I think it’s simply not a watch that’s going to appeal as strongly to the watch community, but I don’t necessarily think we were the target audience. I just hope as Breitling continues to grow their ‘mainstream’ offerings they don’t forget about the folks that have been fans of the brand for decades.


Very informative write-up. Thank you for posting!

Randy


----------



## ar7iste

Indeed, I love it when people take the time to write a comprehensive and detailed review. My AD still hasn't received the new collection, hopefully I get to see them in the flesh in the next few weeks.


----------



## JohnnyUpton

I've been trying to wrap my head around the new design and all I can come up with is 










This just looks like they commissioned a 6 year old to design this and told them to peruse Alibaba for inspiration


Flat out fail


----------



## rinfuso1

Jake E said:


> I spent around 40 minutes with a handful of variants last week, mostly focusing on the black dial/steel bracelet model in both 42 and 44mm. In person I felt the watch looked better than it had come across in renderings and photos; I don’t really know what ‘high end’ is supposed to look like, but I didn’t immediately think ‘this looks cheap’.
> 
> The first thing I did noticed was how light the bracelet felt. I don’t necessarily think this is a bad thing, but it was something that stuck with me. The new clasp worked well, and the incremental tool-less adjustment is, obviously, a welcome addition. Aesthetically, polished center links are simply not something I have ever warmed up too. I tried with the Aqua Terra last year and will probably try again with a Batman GMT sometime this year, but… well, the SuperOcean didn’t change my mind about “PCLs.”
> 
> Comfort is purely subjective, but both the 42 and 44 fit my 7.25” wrist well. The increased size of the crown results in it sitting lower/closer to the wrist. I noticed this visually, but it didn’t seem to create a hot spot, although realistically the watches were unsized and on my wrist for probably 15 minutes in total, so I don’t know how it would wear long term. The crown itself is nicely sized although I noticed a rather odd-looking finish between the teeth; It almost appeared to be ‘frosted’. Another thing I noted was of the probably 5 examples I looked at all had the B crown signature some degree of upside down when the crowns were screwed in. It is not uncommon for crown logos to not line up, I just thought it was interesting that all were basically upside down.
> 
> The overall case finishing was fine. Much like the Chronomat and the new Navitimer Breitling is opting for a completely bushed finish, with a top and bottom polished bevel. I don’t recall if the crown guard was polished or not, but I do know that unlike the Chronomat the bevel does not continue onto the edges of the bracelet. The case thickness felt just about perfect.
> 
> The bezel looked fine, and the action was smooth. Yes, there was some noticeable play, but it wasn’t enough to bother me. The dial is a nice ‘ink black’, with text appearing sharp. Similarly, the indices and logo all appeared well finished. Unless I held the watch side by side to something else, I didn’t really notice the dial size being reduced, although I will say in that regard, I preferred the 44mm. The chapter ring is… well it is what it is. I see it as purely an aesthetic design choice so I can’t really objectively comment on anything other than the alignment and finish, both which were without flaw. The hands, possibly the most polarizing aspect of the watch are… no less polarizing in person. I think the biggest issue I had is in ‘boutique’ lighting the hands basically disappeared into the ink black dial. That’s not to say the watch wasn’t readable, there is enough Super Luminova in the hour hand and minute ‘flag’ to tell the time… but it’s something I personally would have to adjust too.
> 
> In summary, I think Breitling nailed what they were going for. The watch wears well, seemed reasonably well finished and offers enough options that I’m sure everyone (who wants one) could find one that is perfect for them. Ultimately the watch simply isn’t for me. I think it’s a fun piece but I kind of wish they had released it alongside the previous model and the heritage. I know the day my boutique had the ‘launch event’ they, at least as of about 7PM hadn’t sold any, but my sales advisor showed me a turquoise dial he had sold over the launch weekend that the customer agreed to leave at the store for a couple days to show to people interested. Ultimately, I think it’s simply not a watch that’s going to appeal as strongly to the watch community, but I don’t necessarily think we were the target audience. I just hope as Breitling continues to grow their ‘mainstream’ offerings they don’t forget about the folks that have been fans of the brand for decades.


Nicely written... thanks for this.
Randy


----------



## NoTime007

DVR said:


> Back @ home from a fantastic holiday in Germany. Now I can swap watches but still this one on the wrist. A 'big motor' is not always needed to enjoy a watch. This one is proof of that. What a top watch.


Very nice. I think Breitling nailed this one.


----------



## Lottib

Tried a few on, clasp is good but the rest is a hard pass for me… looks a bit cheap!


----------



## Beardedmark84

Interesting color combos


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## JorgeB

I can't get over that minute hand, I'm sorry. I'm trying to like it but I can't see anywhere I could.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

For anyone looking to see one next to a few other divers I did a very brief side by side. They continue to grow on me, but I do like the thinner case and shorter lug to lug. I found the prior 42mm model a bit "long" but wouldn't think twice about the new one from a size, comfort or on wrist perspective. Obviously the overall look is going to be very subjective. It's quite possible I'm the only one, but really found the bezel action to be very good as well.


----------



## Seize

Brent L. Miller said:


> For anyone looking to see one next to a few other divers I did a very brief side by side. They continue to grow on me, but I do like the thinner case and shorter lug to lug. I found the prior 42mm model a bit "long" but wouldn't think twice about the new one from a size, comfort or on wrist perspective. Obviously the overall look is going to be very subjective. It's quite possible I'm the only one, but really found the bezel action to be very good as well.


Thanks for the vid, Brad!
It’s very much appreciated 👍


----------



## rsittner

Brent L. Miller said:


> For anyone looking to see one next to a few other divers I did a very brief side by side. They continue to grow on me, but I do like the thinner case and shorter lug to lug. I found the prior 42mm model a bit "long" but wouldn't think twice about the new one from a size, comfort or on wrist perspective. Obviously the overall look is going to be very subjective. It's quite possible I'm the only one, but really found the bezel action to be very good as well.


Yet another great video, Brad. Very informative. Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## crazyotterhound

Thank you Brad, always find your videos very informative.


----------



## ar7iste

Finally got a chance to try one on. They only had the 42mm black one on bracelet (I wanted to try the rubber to see how it fits).

I loved the size and the design, but was not as convinced as I expected by the fit of the bracelet. The bezel action didn’t bother me but nothing extraordinary either. Once again the discontinued 48mm completely stole the show with its incredible bezel action and deep dial.


----------



## ronsetoe

should have worn mint flavored shoes.....foot in mouth!
Just bought the black and white 42! It was amazing in person and should be here in 3-4 weeks. i will post pics as soon as i get it


----------



## GregoryD

Well, it looks like all the outgoing SOs are now gone from the Breitling website, save for this one, which is quite handsome. Maybe this is the sendoff edition?


----------



## Panz3r

Driver.8 said:


> Yes, but that's a Tudor in-house, not a Breitling in-house.
> 
> As an aside, I heard from a very trustworthy source that Tudor are struggling to meet Breitling's demands for the MT5612 (_ahem,_ I mean the B20), which is why the (Sellita) B17 is back in favour.
> 
> And that's a BIG problem for a serious (i.e. non-fashion) watch company CEO to come out with IMO.


Remember, the B20 aka the Tudor movement is NOT an in-house made by Tudor. It's a Kenissi creation and it's used by various brands who claim it as "in-house".


----------



## rinfuso1

I was just in the Breitling Boutique store in Vancouver. The new Superocean looks really nice up close. They're not for everyone, but I could see myself purchasing one in the future... if they are still around. We'll see.


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Yeah, echoing the others. I didn’t like these in video or in photos. But in person, they are pretty nice. Not going to get one, but my mind has been changed.


----------



## Beardedmark84

Would love to go check one out and see in person


----------



## crazyotterhound

Hoping to see them on my travels at the airport boutique next week. I was considering a Planet Ocean next, but the possibility of a design refresh next year is putting me off. I didn't realise the new Superocean 44mm has the same dial size as the 42mm, the extra 2mm is taken up by a wider chapter ring and bigger case. That kind of throws a spanner in the works for me as I wanted the larger size for the larger dial! I'm thinking the silver version might be the best one as the wide chapter ring is not so obvious here.


----------



## COZ

crazyotterhound said:


> Hoping to see them on my travels at the airport boutique next week. I was considering a Planet Ocean next, but the possibility of a design refresh next year is putting me off. I didn't realise the new Superocean 44mm has the same dial size as the 42mm, the extra 2mm is taken up by a wider chapter ring and bigger case. That kind of throws a spanner in the works for me as I wanted the larger size for the larger dial! I'm thinking the silver version might be the best one as the wide chapter ring is not so obvious here.


I have the silver 42mm on order, just came in at AD, supposed to pick it up tomorrow.
I was thinking the same as you with the larger looking all silver dial/chapter ring and narrow blue bezel. The polished center links gotta go though, ha!


----------



## crazyotterhound

@COZ, very nice be sure to post some pics when you get it! I still have a hankering for the outgoing orange dial model, who said choosing is easy


----------



## Turpinr

Brent L. Miller said:


> For anyone looking to see one next to a few other divers I did a very brief side by side. They continue to grow on me, but I do like the thinner case and shorter lug to lug. I found the prior 42mm model a bit "long" but wouldn't think twice about the new one from a size, comfort or on wrist perspective. Obviously the overall look is going to be very subjective. It's quite possible I'm the only one, but really found the bezel action to be very good as well.


I've got all 4 of those albeit the Aquaracer and Seamaster are older models and the Tag hasn't got a cyclops.
I love them all👍


----------



## Turpinr

71 TRUCK said:


> My wife had this model on her wrist today. She saw it from across the store and fell in love with it. The AD was not sure of the smallest size wrist the strap will fit so I have an email to Breitling inquiring as to how small the strap will be when trimmed down.
> My wife has small wrists and the AD sales person took several measurement but we could not come up with a exact size ( her wrist vs the rubber strap) it was just to close to call. This is an AD I have done business and I told him I would email Breitling to see if they have the answer I am looking for. ( already did it)
> I have a feeling there will be a new watch in the future for my wife.
> View attachment 16752702


Looks like a definite match to me.
I hope she'll be happy with it.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

I'm glad I purchased the older one in blue earlier this year. I like these in pictures, but it's not something I'd buy. I agree w/ @Brent L. Miller that the older 42mm is a bit long, but it's still very wearable on my 17cm wrist. Definitely the max L2L I can comfortably handle though. I've been on the fence multiple times about flipping it, but for now, it's a keeper.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

Turpinr said:


> Looks like a definitel match to me.
> I hope she'll be happy with it.


She really likes the watch. I contacted Breitling about how small of a wrist it would fit and it does not look like the rubber strap can be properly cut small enough for her wrist.
So no new watch for now.
Thanks anyway


----------



## K42

Finally saw one the other day. Not my style but it looks better in person and feels more compact than the outgoing model.


----------



## Little Treasury Jewelers

We have a couple in-stock and they definitely make an impact in-person. Most people who see it are pleasantly surprised and many of their reservations go out the window. 

I will definitely say to ignore the sizing concerns based on the stated size. We had a customer walk-in who stated they wouldn't wear a watch over 40mm and I had him try it on and asked him what size he thought it was. He said it fit amazingly and would guess a 39mm. When I told him it was 42mm, he was in shock. 

If anyone has any questions, please let us know.


----------



## trueblue40

ronsetoe said:


> should have worn mint flavored shoes.....foot in mouth!
> Just bought the black and white 42! It was amazing in person and should be here in 3-4 weeks. i will post pics as soon as i get it


I thought they looked really bad when I saw the initial images. I've now seen them in the flesh and am deciding between the black or blue 42

Stunning in the flesh


----------



## COZ

crazyotterhound said:


> @COZ, very nice be sure to post some pics when you get it! I still have a hankering for the outgoing orange dial model, who said choosing is easy


Finally picked it up today, had the AD brush the bracelet center links, much better!



















The blue hands and markers show up well on the white/silver dial, good readability. The thinner case wears better for me on my 7 in. wrist, and the ratchet adjustable clasp is great - finally Breitling(on bracelet)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound

COZ said:


> Finally picked it up today, had the AD brush the bracelet center links, much better!
> The blue hands and markers show up well on the white/silver dial, good readability. The thinner case wears better for me on my 7 in. wrist, and the ratchet adjustable clasp is great - finally Breitling(on bracelet)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent idea to get the polished links brushed, the watch looks fabulous, well wear!


----------



## Potatolord26

crazyotterhound said:


> Excellent idea to get the polished links brushed, the watch looks fabulous, well wear!


I never knew you could ask AD to brush links .. noted for the future .. brushed links look nice


----------



## natesen

COZ said:


> Finally picked it up today, had the AD brush the bracelet center links, much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue hands and markers show up well on the white/silver dial, good readability. The thinner case wears better for me on my 7 in. wrist, and the ratchet adjustable clasp is great - finally Breitling(on bracelet)!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that one with the brushed links...looks much better than polished. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

For those on the fence about the new SO: try to see them in person. Was at an AD this morning, and they are really cool in person and on-wrist. I was a bit skeptical based on just photos, but the new ones really sing when you have them in hand.


----------



## JOHN J.

tmoney2628 said:


> I have be the downer that brings up the price.
> 
> A price range of $4,650-$5,600 depending on bracelet/strap and materials.
> It's nonsensical to me considering they have the same mass produced non in house caliber movement with the 38 hour power reserve.
> 
> A Tudor Black Bay is $750-1k less with a way better movement.
> In addition, this price hike puts it in direct competition with the Omega Seamaster.
> I just got a blue Seamaster with a steel bracelet brand new at a 20% discount from my local AD and it blows the Breitlings away.
> 
> If you're a Breitling Super(ocean)fan, this does look real nice but it's REALLY hard to justify the price they are asking for it.
> 
> I have a black Superocean from 3 years ago and love it. I just personally don't get Breitlings pricing structure considering who they are in direct competition with (Tudor/Omega) and the differences in specs/materials. (edited with pic)
> View attachment 16731917


Way too high, I agree.


----------



## tmoney2628

GregoryD said:


> For those on the fence about the new SO: try to see them in person. Was at an AD this morning, and they are really cool in person and on-wrist. I was a bit skeptical based on just photos, but the new ones really sing when you have them in hand.


Even if we get over the looks and it does look good in person, I just got a Grand Seiko GMT for the same price. I can’t justify what they are asking


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's SO-collection:


----------



## debussychopin

She really likes dinging up those lugs. I love the white one I want to get one for myself.


----------



## ETA2824-2

debussychopin said:


> She really likes dinging up those lugs. I love the white one I want to get one for myself.


The white one is my favorite SO too. My wife loves most
her new orange on the steel bracelet.


----------



## debussychopin

ETA2824-2 said:


> The white one is my favorite SO too. My wife loves most
> her new orange on the steel bracelet.


I haven't seen it in person but these 36mm ones are still wearable by men right? I've only seen in pics but they're usually modeled on woman's wrist. The light blue is not bad too. I've been eyeing it on jomashop for the past few days.


----------



## ETA2824-2

debussychopin said:


> I haven't seen it in person but these 36mm ones are still wearable by men right? I've only seen in pics but they're usually modeled on woman's wrist. The light blue is not bad too. I've been eyeing it on jomashop for the past few days.


The watch has to fit your wrist. Especially in the case of the SO male/female does not
really matter. Buy what you like!


----------



## Brent L. Miller

COZ said:


> Finally picked it up today, had the AD brush the bracelet center links, much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue hands and markers show up well on the white/silver dial, good readability. The thinner case wears better for me on my 7 in. wrist, and the ratchet adjustable clasp is great - finally Breitling(on bracelet)!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and enjoy wearing it! This is the first model I've seen with the brushed PCL's and I like it myself.


----------



## ahonobaka

debussychopin said:


> I haven't seen it in person but these 36mm ones are still wearable by men right? I've only seen in pics but they're usually modeled on woman's wrist. The light blue is not bad too. I've been eyeing it on jomashop for the past few days.


SuperOcean 36 has become my daily wearer lately (six inch wrist):

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChNVCVnrV73/


----------



## Givemore_2day

Can't wait to finally get to see one in the flesh!!


----------



## colonelpurple

Personally, I think the new SuperOcean looks great. It is also surprising light and has a smaller lug-to-lug so wears comfortably

My main beefs are the lack of date (sorry, not fashionable) and the cost vis-a-vis the Selitta mechanism. Its not just the SuperOcean that this bugs me about, I also wanted to buy one of the three hander Premiers, but the price gives thought!

I would probably look to get one second hand ......


----------



## GregoryD

Tried a few on last weekend at an AD. Was amazed at how well the 44mm wore on my nearly 7" wrist (pics are all 44mm). Both the 42mm and 44mm wear like a dream on both rubber and bracelet.

I asked about the 42mm orange dial, but the AD said that's likely a boutique-only piece, so I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'll probably have to pay full retail if I want that one.


----------



## JLittle

GregoryD said:


> *I asked about the 42mm orange dial, but the AD said that's likely a boutique-only piece, so I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'll probably have to pay full retail if I want that one.*
> 
> View attachment 16884638
> View attachment 16884639


Are you referring to the Kelly Slater LE? I think they are sold out.


----------



## GregoryD

JLittle said:


> Are you referring to the Kelly Slater LE? I think they are sold out.


Yeah, that one. I wouldn't be surprised if they're sold out already...maybe I'll need to keep my eye on the sales corner.


----------



## JLittle

GregoryD said:


> Yeah, that one. I wouldn't be surprised if they're sold out already...maybe I'll need to keep my eye on the sales corner.


 Got mine yesterday (ordered on 1 July) Love it!


----------



## GregoryD

JLittle said:


> Got mine yesterday (ordered on 1 July) Love it!


Sweet! How do you like the rubber strap and clasp combo? Did you have to trim the rubber strap at all?


----------



## Bizcut1

Just picked mine up...so beautiful and comfortable...and my first Breitling...


----------



## JLittle

GregoryD said:


> Sweet! How do you like the rubber strap and clasp combo? Did you have to trim the rubber strap at all?


I love the strap clasp combo, but I was caught off guard with having to get the strap trimmed. I took it in and got it sized while looking at the blue Longines Zulu Time. Took him like 30, 40 minutes to do it. Not quite sure it's just right. I think when it get colder I might have to have one more section cut, cause he had the on the fly micro adjust in as far as it could go when he sized it.

My first Breitling and I think it was a good move to wait.


----------



## GregoryD

Just an FYI for anyone that gets the SO on rubber and would like to get a bracelet later - I sent an email to Breitling and got this reply:

_"Thank you for your recent email and the interest shown in Breitling. The Kelly Slater version of the Superocean is offered exclusively on the green rubber strap. The metal bracelet will eventually be available for order. Replacement straps and bracelets are generally released for sale 6-8 months after the watch is released. At that point, the bracelet can be ordered through your local Breitling dealer. We do not sell metal bracelets online."_


----------



## gliebig

SuperOcean fan here. Stopped at my AD over the weekend and tried a few on. Decided to go with the turquoise dial. This will be SO #4, so decided to get a little funky.


----------



## COZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grndhog89

Warmed up to the design but I can’t get over the garbage movement. Even Longines are releasing better movements in their watches now. Cmon Breitling, I love you, but do better.


----------



## phisch

My wife found something that grabbed her attention. Literally, “oh what’s that?“ “Can I get that with a bracelet and a turquoise strap? And the white strap???” She liked it more than the Cartier selections, which surprised me! Add it to the list, thing is sweet.


----------

